# looking for food



## lostprophet (Jul 1, 2008)

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*


Barn Owl, just hovering about looking for food


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 1, 2008)

An incredibly technical shot. Bravo. Exposure? Check. DOF? Check. Focus? Check. Shutter speed? Check. 

DING. 

I am impressed.


----------



## RandyB (Jul 1, 2008)

What a great shot!  How did you manage to get this?


----------



## invisible (Jul 1, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> An incredibly technical shot. Bravo. Exposure? Check. DOF? Check. Focus? Check. Shutter speed? Check.



Unconventional composition? Check too.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2008)

RandyB said:


> What a great shot!  How did you manage to get this?



pointed the camera and held the shutter button down, took about 10 shots and this one was the best



invisible said:


> Unconventional composition? Check too.



In what way is it unconventional?


----------



## invisible (Jul 2, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> In what way is it unconventional?



My comment was meant to be a congratulatory one 

If you draw a vertical line in the middle of the photo, you'll see that the owl is past that line and heading out of the image. In my mind, that's usually a no-no. However, since you caught the owl looking down, you made this composition work beautifully thus my comment about it being unconventional. (Hope this makes some sense; English is only my second language and sometimes it's not easy for me to convey the right idea.)


----------



## doenoe (Jul 2, 2008)

nice one, dont see alot of barn owl shots with a blue background. Groovy capture


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 2, 2008)

Oooh very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 2, 2008)

Super shot I'm green with envy!


----------



## danir (Jul 2, 2008)

Great shot LP.
The blue sky and the tree add nicely.

Dani.


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2008)

Marvellous shot = great work LP!


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2008)

invisible said:


> My comment was meant to be a congratulatory one
> 
> If you draw a vertical line in the middle of the photo, you'll see that the owl is past that line and heading out of the image. In my mind, that's usually a no-no. However, since you caught the owl looking down, you made this composition work beautifully thus my comment about it being unconventional. (Hope this makes some sense; English is only my second language and sometimes it's not easy for me to convey the right idea.)



to me its a very conventional shot, the bird is on a third, well the tip of the wing is, the tree is also on a third and the bird is looking into the bigger empty space. but maybe its just because I look at more _'wildlife within a landscape'_ style of shots than the _'fill the frame'_ style that its more conventional than unconventional to me


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 2, 2008)

Beautiful!! I too love the composition - it's as if the shot is cut diagonally from bottom left to top right. And you've captured the moment of hovering.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 3, 2008)

thank you


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jul 3, 2008)

coool shot


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 3, 2008)

ta


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow! Nice shot.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 8, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 8, 2008)

So you use one of those cameras where you aim, push the button, and it takes 10 pics within less than a second?
I had the chance to hold one of those in my hands (PJ's camera for the swim meet), and even push the button (after he had taken out the card!), feeling how heavy it was and seeing what his 200-400mm lens (don't ask me details) could do. Boy! They are HEAVY! And ever sooo fast!


----------



## TCimages (Jul 8, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 8, 2008)

(Side not for Andy: here you can see the camera I was talking about earlier)


----------



## fotolisis (Jul 8, 2008)

Great shot, very nice.


----------

